# Breeding Shimps, Advice.



## Afroturf (Apr 15, 2004)

I have a small tank about 12G that doesn't have anything in apart from some weighed down bog wood, i think the £3+ they sell for at the lfs is a bit steep.

I would like to breed Caridina japonica but i've read that they can be difficult to raise as they need to be transferred to salt water and then back into fresh, Is this the same with Cherry, Bumble Bee and tiger?

What are the water parameters needed?
Whats best for the tank layout?
Whats the best form of filtering?
Can different types of shrimp be breed in the same tank?
Whats best for feeding adults and babies?

Please give any other tips and advice.

Cheers.


----------



## eklikewhoa (Jul 24, 2006)

I think it's only the japonica and I think it was ghost shrimp.

don't know about parameters..... for the japonica
probably mossy with lots of foliage
anything really that doesnt blow them away or suck them up but that can be remedied with a pre-filter.
different types can breed in the same tank and most will even crossbreed so make sure you put together ones that won't cross breed.
I feed my shrimp NewLifeSpectrum H20 tablets but most of the time they forage for whatever.


----------



## evercl92 (Aug 14, 2006)

my 10gal layout just has cherry red shrimp, sand substrate, sponge filter, various easy plants.I feed them hikari crab cuisine.


----------



## NatalieT (Mar 20, 2007)

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/shrimp/21031-information-people-wanting-breed-cherry-shrimp.html
Info about breeding cherry shrimp.

Yes, you can breed different types of shrimp in the same tank, but do a little research first if you don't want hybrids. Some will cross, some not. For example, bumblebees will cross with crystal red shrimp but not with cherry shrimp.

Natalie


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

There are two basic types of shrimp, those that hatch into minitures of the adults and those that go through a larval stage. Of those that go through a larval stage, some like the Amanos need to be moved to salt water as the larva develop in to shrimp. Of the ones that you have listed, I believe that the Amanos are the only ones that go through a larval stage.

The overall water parameters will vary based on the shrimp that you choose to raise. For all shrimp you will need to have Ammonia and Nitrite equal to zero and to keep Nitrates as low as possible. You'll also need to avoid copper.

Basically you can choose whatever layout you like. One thing that can be nice is to keep the foreground fairly open so that it's easier to see the shrimp when you feed them. But definately use lots of plants.

You can use any filtering that your prefer as long as it won't suck in the baby shrimp. Most people prefer to use either a sponge filter or sponge prefilter.

As someone else mentioned before you can breed more than one type of shrimp in the same tank. You just need to make sure that they can breed in the same water parameters and that they won't hybridize.

I feed my Cherry Red Shrimp Omega One Veggie Rounds, Hikari Crab Cuisine, and Hikari Algae Wafers.


----------



## Afroturf (Apr 15, 2004)

Cheers guys it dosn't look as if it is going to be to hard to breed some shrimps, in terms of the hybridizing does any one know which shrimp wont i would most like to breed tiger shrimp, then bumble bee then cherry. which of these wouldn't hybridize.

Will hybridizing just create different looking shrimps or would they produce weak, infertile etc... shrimp?

I'm also in the process of setting up a 200L tank with south American fish in dwarf cichlids, tetras corys etc. My tap water has a ph of 7-7.5 and kh of 11 degrees. I will be using a mix of ro and tap water in the 200L tank so the water is likely to be softer and more acidic than the shrimp tank how would the shrimp cope if i were to move some of the shrimp into the 200L tank?


----------



## NatalieT (Mar 20, 2007)

Bumblebee and cherry won't hybridize. Someone else will have to answer about the tigers.

Hybridizing could create all sorts of things--it depends on what you're crossing. For example, if you cross cherries with the wild variety they were derived from, they'll be healthy enough, they just won't be red (or as much red).

Natalie


----------



## oblongshrimp (Aug 8, 2006)

Afroturf yes the shrimp will likely adapt depending on the type (I have had cherries in water below 6 pH). Your bigger problem would be your fish will chase and try to eat the shrimp. even if they survive you likely won't see them since they will be hiding all the time.


----------



## Shrimp&Snails (Mar 27, 2006)

I keep and breed Tigers....these shrimp will breed with CRS and Bumblebees.....basically any caridina shrimp will interbreed with them. 

Neocaridina species like Cherry shrimp won't breed with tigers, CRS and Bumblebees.

I don't keep my shrimp with fish except my amanos with a shoal of pygmy corydoras and bn plecs.


----------

